# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Un workflow qui passe par 4 personnes

## gophette

Bonjours,
je voudrai effectuer un workflow qui passe par quatre personnes ( on peut dire n personne pour gnraliser), et chacun doit effectuer une tche.

Etant donne que ces personnes sont identifiables par leur comptes utilisateurs.

Comment puis je effectuer ce workflow en utilisant asp.net ?
Worflow machine  tats ?
ou sequentiel workflow ?

Avez vous des liens ?

Merci d'avance

----------

